# Mike Cobane of Louwalk Poodles passed away



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is too bad to hear of Mike's passing, but perhaps there will be a PF member who will honor his memory by getting one of the available dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of his passing  I hope all of the dogs find wonderful homes. Maybe with a few people here?


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Very sad to hear of his passing. 

Knowing about the availability of baby/young minis is NOT helping my MPS. kglad, I'd love more info if you do get it... not that I can convince hubby but... wishful dreaming I suppose


----------



## kglad (May 10, 2014)

MPS is a real problem around here, too!!

I did inquire on puppies and young adults and discovered there were a small number of pups (minis and toys) available. Waiting to hear back more on one particular pup and whether or not I can give more specific info on the PF.


----------

